# Clearance shelf at the Home Depot



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess it does pay to take the time to rummage through the clearance rack (and the mess at the bottom of the rack) at the big box stores. This was my second rummage, don't know how I missed these two days ago, unless they just added them, but this is what I picked up.

1- Diablo 1/8th" Round Nose Bit - sells for $19. I paid $8.50
1- Diablo 3/8" Radius Cove Bit - sells for $36. I paid $11.
1- Diablo 1/2" Round Nose Bit - sells for $54. I paid $18.
1- Diablo 5 piece ball bearing set - sells for $24. I paid $6.

Total $133 - I paid 43.50

Don't know what the general consensus is on Diablo Router bits, although I was graciously advised by members on this board to use their thin kerf saw blades, but I figured I didn't do to bad? :dance3: And the bonus is, I did not have any of these bits in my young bit collection. Not that I probably would have passed up on them, even if I did, but I didn't have them, so it's that much sweeter!! And I have a set of the undersized plywood bits coming in from Woodcraft tomorrow.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Great find. I hope you have "fun" with these bits. Post some photos on how these work for you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good find, Lee.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

great deal. Looks like I'll have to start rummaging throught the close-outs.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Great job Lee, I found some Jorgenson 24" clamps at Sears about 2 weeks ago for $8.99 bought all 5 they had left


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I'm glad y'all agree!! I thought it was too good of a deal to pass up. Matter of fact, I had to wait a little at the counter, because the 1/2" round nose, I found in the mess on the shelf that people leave when they take things off the hooks and don't take the time to put them back. So I didn't know how much they wanted for this big bit. And when they went to check the price, it didn't show up on their computers. So this one employee had to call another, and then another. And finally somebody came back with the price of 18 dollars. The 3/8 round nose regular price was 36 dollars, so I figured 18 for the big 1/2" was pretty good. So the lady at the register apologizes for it taking so long, and I told her for the price I'm getting these bits, no apology necessary. It was worth the wait. 

Neil, I don't have any work lined up for these particular bits, just couldn't pass them up for the price.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, the Diablo bits are the same quality as the regular Freud bits, just not the latest versions. You will be happy with them.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i also recently picked up some bits for about 1/2 price on clearance at HD. i also got a 10" miter saw for $19. then there was the avanti-pro 36 tooth blade (part of a 2-pack) that was by itself they gave me for $5. and lastly there was the floor model 30 gallon compressor they let go for $89 (last xmas time)

warren, my sears not long ago had some irwin quick clamps in a 2 pack on clearance for $8. i grabbed 3 of them


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mike, thanks. I just happened to read up somewhere's that they are actually made by Freud. So they can't be half bad. I think some of my others are Diablo too, and haven't had troubles with them. 

Chris, I had my eye on a Ridgid planer for the longest at HD. It was a floor model and it was the larger one that sold for 500. Stupid me, it was for sale for 300. and I kept trying to get them to go down to 200-250. It was missing the extra blades, wrenches and whaterver else came with it, so I was holding out for them to drop the price even lower. Either someone picked it up at 300. or they returned it to Ridgid. That's what they had told me they would do if it didn't sell. But, I really didn't see the need for it or had the room for it. But I would have grabbed it at the right price.


----------



## DanMasshardt (Oct 30, 2012)

I've gotten Diablo bits at two different Home Depot stores this week. They are on the rack with the other router bits. 

I forget the exact prices I paid, but it was better than half off.

They are all 1/2" shafts too, which is nice.

I got a dovetail bit and two roundover bits. There were some big bits too on the rack that were too much for me to spend without having a use for them. 

I'd recommend checking the rack at HD stores.


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Where in a HD store would this be? I didn't see anything in the made-to-be-cheap fifty bins at the front, so I looked at some standard prices in the tool section and asked there, and was shown the little clearance sections in the aisle endcaps towards the back of the store -not much there, and no bits. Is that the only place?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

achoox4 said:


> Where in a HD store would this be? I didn't see anything in the made-to-be-cheap fifty bins at the front, so I looked at some standard prices in the tool section and asked there, and was shown the little clearance sections in the aisle endcaps towards the back of the store -not much there, and no bits. Is that the only place?


My HD keeps the router bits over by the hand held power tools, actually on the wall next to the routers now that I think about it. Mine doesn't usually put those things in an isle bin if/when they go on sale. They just put a sale price sticker on each one. I've very seldom caught router bits on sale at mine and I check every time I go in.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

at mine, they are among the other router bits that are not on sale. they just put a sticker on top of the price that has the new price.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the sale I caught was a one time thing, or at least not an everyday thing. Because they had it set up where I never saw clearance items set up before. Normally, they are on the end of the isle with the tool boxes. But this time is was in the isle where they have the air tools, near the front of the isles by the registers. It's no longer there.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> I guess it does pay to take the time to rummage through the clearance rack (and the mess at the bottom of the rack) at the big box stores. This was my second rummage, don't know how I missed these two days ago, unless they just added them, but this is what I picked up.
> 
> 1- Diablo 1/8th" Round Nose Bit - sells for $19. I paid $8.50
> 1- Diablo 3/8" Radius Cove Bit - sells for $36. I paid $11.
> ...


In what state are you in? I was just there out here in Chicago and they did not had this cool prices. Thanks for sharing


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in the subs of New Orleans, LA. I think it was a "Christmas cleaning" type of thing. There were some other things, like door knobs, door dead bolts, and other miscellaneous stuff on the shelf. And like I said earlier, it wasn't in the normal clearance item area. So I think the bits were a one time thing. All the packaging on the bits that were on that shelf, were either damaged or really yellow (old looking). I checked the ones I purchased for any chips or damage to them.


----------

